#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新虎報道！

## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

獸大大們晚上好owo~
小的是新來的孟加拉虎，名叫熾爚(音同「赤月」、「赤耀」)
可以操控火，武器則是背上背的雙大刀
興趣是磨刀、吃肉和抱抱！ww
討厭的事物是所有的蔬菜>:3
平時是隻普通的孟加拉虎，但有時會變成獸人形態(穿著上面綁白色繩子的深灰長褲、背上用繩子綁著兩把大刀)
大致介紹是這樣，請多多指教囉ouo
(o.s.:明明是狼之樂園，像我這樣的老虎進來可以嗎XDDD)

----------


## 月牙伊

嗨  熾爚  我想我們在FB上見過面了0w0~~
我是小伊  多來聊天室  可以比較快認識大家喔~~

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 嗨  熾爚  我想我們在FB上見過面了0w0~~
> 我是小伊  多來聊天室  可以比較快認識大家喔~~


是小伊XD又見面了~(晃尾
謝謝你的建議，我會試試看的owo
以後請多多關照喲w

----------


## 涅安X

熾爚你好  請多指教喔owo 我是13歲的死神涅安owo~~(?)有空的話歡迎來聊天室坐坐(不過常常聽到大家在報到文對新獸說那裡很危險呢OwO~~(?

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 熾爚你好  請多指教喔owo 我是13歲的死神涅安owo~~(?)有空的話歡迎來聊天室坐坐(不過常常聽到大家在報到文對新獸說那裡很危險呢OwO~~(?


涅安你好ww(握爪
話說我好像比泥大三歲(被打
很危險www咦wwww(超好奇<

----------


## 神威白霜

熾爚你好 
我是不死之獸白霜
很高興認識你喔
也歡迎你加入狼樂園

是火屬性的虎還真稀有耶
好想看看你背上背的雙大刀
不過狼樂園並不只有狼
也有虎和龍和犬和貓....等等
像我體內是有著狼,犬,虎,貓,狐狸和獅子這六種獸性
但較常還是以狼模式行動啦

話說你興趣是抱抱
那會把對方撲倒嗎?     ((喂!!
另外我喜歡甜點而不喜歡炸雞排.....   ((麥亂!!

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

熾爚你好喔OwO~

我是魔族，狼型的路恩。希格雷因
老虎進來當然沒關西啊XD
就我所知這裡有狼、龍、鱷魚、豬、貓、蛇......等很多種族喔!

歡迎加入狼樂喔OwO~

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 熾爚你好 
> 我是不死之獸白霜
> 很高興認識你喔
> 也歡迎你加入狼樂園
> 
> 是火屬性的虎還真稀有耶
> 好想看看你背上背的雙大刀
> 不過狼樂園並不只有狼
> 也有虎和龍和犬和貓....等等
> ...


白霜你好！！(激動吼
(開始一一回答<)
因為我講到虎時第一個想到的屬性就是火XD
要看的話現在就可以喔(亮出雙大刀
然後謝謝你讓我進來這裡時比較不會尷尬了owo(?
擁有六種獸性的獸也太強大www

抱抱接下來就把獸撲倒也太....////(臉紅
還有我不常吃油炸肉類=w=比較常吃燒烤或蒸的owo

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

路恩請多多指教喲www
魔族這名字聽起來超強大(?
聽路恩這麼一說覺得狼樂好熱情喔X\\D
謝謝囉owo(鞠躬

----------


## 黑倫

小爚 歡迎來到樂園>w</
我是黑倫 我屬性業有火 不過是雷火www
小爚有空歡迎到聊天室玩 :jcdragon-bad:

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 小爚 歡迎來到樂園>w</
> 我是黑倫 我屬性業有火 不過是雷火www
> 小爚有空歡迎到聊天室玩


小倫wwwww同類出現了ww
也有火是嗎XD那改天來約烤肉吧(x
發現聊天室頗多獸建議的=w=
好der我會去的ouo~

----------


## 月光銀牙

熾燿你好~

這裡是日夜顛倒且常常消失兼奇怪的銀牙

可以叫我豆芽菜.....(小聲)

歡迎你到狼樂來
這裡是以狼為名的樂園
要注意板龜喔~

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 熾燿你好~
> 
> 這裡是日夜顛倒且常常消失兼奇怪的銀牙
> 
> 可以叫我豆芽菜.....(小聲)
> 
> 歡迎你到狼樂來
> 這裡是以狼為名的樂園
> 要注意板龜喔~


銀牙早上好w(叫豆芽菜感覺不太尊敬欸在下覺得=w=''
謝謝逆們這麼歡迎不是狼狼的在下 :wuffer_bawl:  (喜極而泣<
我會好好遵守版規的放心ˋwˊ(拍胸

----------


## 月光銀牙

(拍拍

來吧~(招手)來那黑暗的聊天室吧~(大誤

其實聊天室是好地方喔~~

我習慣了啦~被叫豆芽菜.....

----------


## 傲斯頓

熾爚你好~
歡迎來到樂園w
我是傲斯頓0w0/

不用怕狼之樂園不歡迎其他種族, 雖然樂園是以狼為名但其實只要是動物(包括人類)我們都很歡迎喔w
還有我是一隻鱷魚~嘿嘿嘿w

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 熾爚你好~
> 歡迎來到樂園w
> 我是傲斯頓0w0/
> 
> 不用怕狼之樂園不歡迎其他種族, 雖然樂園是以狼為名但其實只要是動物(包括人類)我們都很歡迎喔w
> 還有我是一隻鱷魚~嘿嘿嘿w


傲斯頓逆豪窩  :lupe_thpt:  
沒想到你居然是鱷魚XD
能跟鱷魚叫朋友真的是太好了w
原來狼樂這麼開放，終於放心了(鬆一口氣=w=

----------


## 幻月狼仙

歡迎你的加入～熾爚～
我是狼仙～或叫我幻瞳都可以～
歡迎你的加入～
希望你和大家相處愉快～

----------


## 幻魂血牙

熾爚尼好
歡迎來到狼樂
還有喔~~想交好狼友可以到邪惡的聊天室ww
很高興認識你喔 :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## Dreamweaver

:jcdragon-hi:  你好喵，是老虎大哥哥呢，我也是一隻新來小貓~
都是貓科動物多多指教XDDD

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 歡迎你的加入～熾爚～
> 我是狼仙～或叫我幻瞳都可以～
> 歡迎你的加入～
> 希望你和大家相處愉快～


幻瞳你好  :lupe_yay: 
謝謝大大這麼熱情的歡迎我~
萬分感激>w<(奮力搖尾

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 熾爚尼好
> 歡迎來到狼樂
> 還有喔~~想交好狼友可以到邪惡的聊天室ww
> 很高興認識你喔


噬血請多多指教=w=(人家根本就沒說出名字啊喂#
大家好像都很推薦聊天室呢XD但為甚麼邪惡啊  :狐狸爽到:  (頗好奇<

----------


## 烈焰狂虎 熾爚

> 你好喵，是老虎大哥哥呢，我也是一隻新來小貓~
> 都是貓科動物多多指教XDDD


是貓貓  :lupe_laugh:  
也請多多指教哟ˊwˋ(抱

----------

